# Long Island Haunted Houses



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

There used to be a huge haunted castle in Longbranch, NJ. Do you know if that is still around?


----------



## deadprops (Aug 16, 2011)

Also a major seller of halloween props and halloween decorations located on Long Island is dead props.. www.deadprops.com

I'm also interested in being listed as a Halloween Resource


----------



## longisland (Aug 17, 2011)

savagehaunter said:


> There used to be a huge haunted castle in Longbranch, NJ. Do you know if that is still around?


Sorry, Not familiar with this one. We mostly cover mostly Nassau & Suffolk counties with a few New York City listings mixed in.


----------



## longisland (Aug 17, 2011)

deadprops said:


> Also a major seller of halloween props and halloween decorations located on Long Island is dead props.. www.deadprops.com
> 
> I'm also interested in being listed as a Halloween Resource


Cool site. 

Contact us through our contact form to set something up to be listed on our Halloween resources page.


----------

